
The tech giving people power to deal with disability - jstoiko
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-35427933
======
joeevans1000
My dad is severely vision impaired and I've come to realize how many
challenges he faces using a tablet. Pop-ups and overlays destroy his ability
to use the device, and he struggles to get through it all. His heyday has come
and gone... the new flat design styles with buttons made of nothing but a
subtle grey title are a nightmare for him. I prefer the subtle approach, but
my views are changing now that I know how hard it is for him.

------
soggypretzels
Don't forget the people like myself with learning disabilities that require
tech to organize and communicate. If schools were more willing to accept
students who needed to use technology rather than writing them off as lazy or
'slow' the world would be a better place.

